# Indianapolis Sinister League 2010 Schedule



## HallowSkeen (Jul 25, 2006)

We have had to postpone our February meeting this month. We are still making the lazer vortex, but the meeting will now be held on Saturday, February 20th. It will still be held at the Ashleys. If you need directions PM me!


----------

